# Hinged undermount planer



## Mark2457 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi All

I have a 1.5 car garage and .5 of it is what I use for my workshop. I have a table saw mounted on a mobile base with a router table to the right of the blade. i have an incra fence system with 92" rails.

I want to mount my planer (Steeelcity 40300HC), so that it can pivot underneath (upside down for storage) and be swung out and up for use.

I was thinking of using something like the revashelf stand mixer support, but it's only rated for 60 lbs.

The rails have slots that i can use to bolt hinges (or anything else to) and are about 4" thick. So I was considering building a 4×2 base with 1/2 ply to attach planer to.

I have two issues. Types of hinges and support once folder up. (Ideally I'd like to find a locking hinge, but would need to support 80-100 lbs. Anyone ever done anything like this or have any suggestions?

Diagram attached. Lighter colors show stowed position










TIA

Mark


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

A Lifting Shelf Hinge for Mixer, Blender or Other Appliance similar to this would be Ideal. Do some surches on the internet to see if there is anything that would handle your weight load and heigth requirements.


----------



## Mark2457 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for reply. As I mentioned in original post, that was my original pan, but was unable to find anything that hold sufficient weight.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Why don't you make a flip top stand that stores under your table saw. You just leave one side empty and roll it out when you need it. Something like these to give you an idea

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/49493
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/49493


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

The rail looks like one of 80/20's modular framing solution. You might look at their site and see if they have anything that would help.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Second one was supposed to be this one

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89471


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

KayBee,

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89471 is ingenious. Kudos to glooblooz.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes, he did a great job. I'm thinking that might be easier than the whole pivoting shelf thing.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Allot easier due to the weight and could still meet up with the work top.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I did a flip top for my planer and miter saw:


----------



## Mark2457 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Those flip-top things are very nice, Unfortunately, I can't wheel anything under the saw. The mobile base is about 8 feet wide, as it has to hold the saw and the legs to support the far end of the 92" rails. I have about 52-inch to the right of the blade. The saw and extension legs (about 6 feet to the right of the saw) are on a single mobile base. Something like this: http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/woodworking/general350/general350.htm

One possible solution could be to undermount some 100lb capacity slide out rails that hold a flip-top. Will give it some thought.

Thanks for suggestion

Mark


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

maybe a box that rides under the saw rails
with something like the hand crank on the planer
roll box out
and raise the tool to the right height
that way it won't be a problem with outboard weight on the saw table
maybe hand crank with thread rods
or electric or air driven rams
to raise and lower


----------



## Mark2457 (Jan 23, 2014)

> maybe a box that rides under the saw rails
> with something like the hand crank on the planer
> roll box out
> and raise the tool to the right height
> ...


I like that idea. Will have to see if I have space to raise it (as I have a router table insert with undermount router router to the right of the blade. Not sure where (or which) hardware I'd use. Most things i've seen like that have a threaded rod at one end and slides at the other. I think it would be too heavy to do that so I'd have to have threaded rods at both sides. I assume I would then need a horizontal rod attached to some sort of drive (hand crank or motor) and then cogs to transfer that to the vertical threaded rods that would raise and lower the unit.

Sounds like a real fun project, just not sure where to get all that gear (and get the correxct stuff)

Regards

Mark


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

http://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu55/oreos40/Facebook/Saw%20planersanderrouter%20pod/62059_4544151652429_171062030_n.jpg
http://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu55/oreos40/Facebook/Saw%20planersanderrouter%20pod/403233_4544148212343_57950003_n.jpg
I used the mixer lift type mount for the sander. when the planer is upright it the out-feed is level with the work table. wood can be placed on the saw/router table for planing or re-running.


----------



## Mark2457 (Jan 23, 2014)

> http://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu55/oreos40/Facebook/Saw%20planersanderrouter%20pod/62059_4544151652429_171062030_n.jpg
> http://i633.photobucket.com/albums/uu55/oreos40/Facebook/Saw%20planersanderrouter%20pod/403233_4544148212343_57950003_n.jpg
> I used the mixer lift type mount for the sander. when the planer is upright it the out-feed is level with the work table. wood can be placed on the saw/router table for planing or re-running.
> 
> - REO


Thanks REO, looks like a nice setup. So does the platform for you planer just slide out the end and then slide back in the other way up?


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

the pivot point for the platform is centered and below the platform when the platform is upside down. and the planer is spaced so that when it is upright the table is flush with the surrounding surface. at this point the platform is below the pivot. the outfeed table has been removed from the planer


----------



## Mark2457 (Jan 23, 2014)

> the pivot point for the platform is centered and below the platform when the platform is upside down. and the planer is spaced so that when it is upright the table is flush with the surrounding surface. at this point the platform is below the pivot. the outfeed table has been removed from the planer
> 
> - REO


Thanks


----------

